# here is more info on my 95 lucino



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Here is a pic of my nissan lucino. It aint actually mine but it is the exact same color with the rear spoiler.
For those who have asked me in my other thread, my lucino is a lucino gg and 1.5 twin cam. Under the hood there is the metal plaque which there is written:

TYPE: E-FB14
MODEL: AAWARHFB14EDAU-AK2
COLOR: AJ4K
ENGINE: GA15 (DE) 1497
TRANS AXLE: R55F3OA FB37



I'll have pics for my car in the forum as soon i find my camera. I really forgot where it is.

Here is the image its the first one it's the largest image on the page.

http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/history.html#9405[/IMG]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool car man. Is that the same front grille as well? I like that bumper especially with the front spoiler on that black car. I've never heard of the GA15DE...

anyway, when you get your camera, be sure to get a pic of your engine bay.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> *
> ENGINE: GA15 (DE) 1497
> 
> http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/history.html#9405*



According to the link you provided, the Lucino came with a 1.5, 1.6, 1.8, and 2.0. Is that correct? Man, that's a lot of choices.

I am only basing this off of the model name and number located after the name. 1500, 1600, 1800, 2000


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*I agree*

Man that bumper look good! Is that twin fog lamps?Anyway the sunny 2000 autech also looks good.{looks like a stillen lip spoiler factory style}
I dont know too much about the 1.5l but I think I read that is the same as the ga16de just smaller displacment?..Find that camera and posts some pics of it{good close ones of the exshaust manifold and air intake}Some of it maybe interchangable?Never know until you research.As of body kits a b14 kit would probly work fine.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

sunny engine


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I like this body kit.. different..


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Very clean looking nice!Is that the 1.5l?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Kinda looks like the new 2liter from the jdm.Well not new new but with in the last couple yrs.Like 190 hp and 150 tq{round a bout}?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think that is just a pic of the R & D body kit. They use that red 200sx/lucino on the R&B website just to show what it looks like.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like that body kit too, in fact I might get that one whan it comes time to get one. I'm either getting that one, the omega, or the VIS. the thing I like about this one is the eyebrows match very well with this unique grill.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree with you there man.It just looks sweat....When I said"Kinda looks like the new 2liter from the jdm" I was talking about the neo engine pic. from what I read witch wasn't much Its one bad mama jama.Every one else gets all these wicked nasty engine options{dont get me wrong we do have the sr20 option}, but some time I wish I lived some were else simple for the better looking and preforming cars.That will never happen for me though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what kind of kit is that? where can i find it . im really leaning towards the lucino conversion or that kit ... since the VIS invader type 6 is out of production.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it's called the R&D kit, I have to look it up I say a website a long time ago, they also had a ton on Nismo bodykits for all types of nissans, and they referred to each car by it's JDM name. I'll try to find that website again.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright, here's some stuff:
http://www.magandspoilerworld.co.nz/spoilers/nissan.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

how about it?

http://www.sunny-club.com/photo/19052002/Dscn0955.jpg

http://www.sunny-club.com/photo/19052002/Dscn0956.jpg


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*lucino*

i came across those headlamps last night on sr20deforums and i want them cause they will plug up to my hid kit i can get. i also want the JDM clear corners do you know where i can get either or??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone please tell me what headlights/corners those are in the second pic!!!!!! I gotta have them. It would be so sweet if we could get one-piece headlamps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

*Grille/Front Clip*

Anywhere you know of where i can buy a front clip or at least the bumper cover and grille??

Thanks


----------

